# Jumper Effekt



## BluesDay (26. Mai 2009)

Hey und Hallo!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem After Effects zugelegt und muss da erstmal richtig reinkommen!
Da ich mir schon so ein teures Programm gekauft habe,dachte ich das muss auch was hergeben und habe ein wenig bei You-Tube nach Tutorials gesucht.Bin eigentlich gleich auf einen super Jumper Effekt Film gestoßen   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe5AXT5FYgI
danach habe ich mir gleich ein Videotutorial angeguckt,bin aber nicht wirklich durchgestiegen 1.Englisch 2.Verdammt schnell!  Könnte mir jemand vllt ein deutsches leicht verständlcihes Videotuttotrial anbitetn oder machen;mir würde auch schon eine kurze in Stichpunkten zusammengefasste Anleitumg reichen!


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2009)

Nun, als Beginnender solltest Du die Basics verstanden haben. Dieser Jumper-Effekt scheint nicht so schwer. Grundlage ist, dass es *Videobilder mit Schauspieler und ohne* gibt (sprich, einfach weiterdrehen, wenn er aus dem Bild ist - wenn es bewegte Bilder sind, zB im Laufen, dann drehst Du es ein weiteres Mal und stimmst die Geschwindigkeit und Position von Hand ab). Dann wird in dem kurzen *Verschwinden ein Mosaikfilter* (so scheint es) über das Video-mit-Schauspieler gelegt und dabei Jenes in kurzer Framefolge skaliert und transparent gemacht - so scheint es jedenfalls.. Die *Shake/Wiggle-Bewegung* würde ich erst im Nachhinein, quasi als SubComp einfügen. Das wieder-Erscheinen wäre das Gleiche Umgekehrt, es scheint, als wäre es da sogar noch simpler.. Ich schau mir bei Zeiten noch das englische Tutorial an, vielleicht hab ich was übersehen..

Jumper Effect





Tutorial Englisch





mfg chmee


----------



## BluesDay (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe das jezt nach diesem Tutorial probiert und auch hinbekommen,jezt ist natürlich nur der Nachteil,dass man das immer aus einer Seitwärtsbwegung kommen muss!Bei dem Video siht man sehr gut bei 1:06 dieses zusammengeschrumpfe ohne bewegung,genau das ist mein Ziel.Aber wie?


----------



## janoc (27. Mai 2009)

Filmen: 
Auf den Sessel setzen, tun als ob man Verstopfungen hat, aufstehen & weggehen, Kamera noch ne Minute laufen lassen.

Nachbearbeigung:
Aufstehen und weggehen rausschneiden und für den Jump-Übergang funktioniert das sicher genauso wie im Tutorial (das ich mir jetzt aber nicht extra anschaun will, also falls nicht beschreib halt genau woran es hapert).


----------



## BluesDay (28. Mai 2009)

Es hapert daran,dass er so schönn zusammenschrumpft und die umrisse so flüssig werden!


----------

